

Review my one-day Twilio project: track and view your customer support calls - rahim
http://www.shokii.com/support_dashboard/

======
patio11
Twilio has so many options for improving phone support it is unbelievable.
Imagine an integrated CRM which, as your phone rang, brought up Milly Smith's
account info on screen. Or a quick prehuman prompt asking her for her SSN so
that she never had to tell your employees. Or both of these, in a call center
environment.

~~~
euroclydon
Large companies who handle a lot of call volume, like cable and credit cards,
have had IVR systems with that capability for years, but now, with Twilio,
it's so much easier and cheaper.

Two things you've said or done, that have really made Twilio click for me are:

1) It brings smart-phone web capabilities to every simple voice phone.

2) As a dev, your appointment reminder demo just slaps me in the face with the
concept that a phone call and web session can essentially share the same
session id.

~~~
patio11
#2 was what sold me on AR. It makes you look like a wizard, which makes for a
_very_ compelling demo.

~~~
qq66
What is AR?

~~~
rahim
Appointment Reminder, Patrick's (patio11) latest product:
<http://www.appointmentreminder.org>

------
rahim
If you'd like a demo, call (877) 264-0341 (toll-free, forwards to my cell).
Then visit <http://www.hirahim.com/projects/support_dashboard/>

I've blanked out the last four digits of the calls listed there for privacy
purposes.

------
mgkimsal
hrm.... would have been nice to have seen this built on 'twiliokit'
(<http://github.com/mgkimsal/twiliokit>) - a starter kit I put together for
building twilio apps inside a pre-configured MVC framework (ZF 1.10). I guess
I need to do a better job of promoting twiliokit :)

Thanks for your support-desk contribution all the same - looks nice and clean
:)

~~~
dmor
hey we need to do a better job of promoting it too, I'll work on that
(-danielle @ twilio)

------
p01nd3xt3r
Good job. This looks cool. I made something like this for dell once called FTR
(First Time Resolution). FTR is a metic that describes how many times (on avg)
a user has to call in before their issue is resolved. I think if you added
that here w/ some pretty charts or something it could help you monetize it.

~~~
rahim
Thanks for the feedback!

It's very minimal right now. (This is basically what I got done on Friday
before a late lunch. The Twilio API is that awesome.) I'm open to adding
anything other Twilio-based businesses find useful--stats, graphs, whatever it
may be.

------
thaumaturgy
This is _great_. Thank you!

------
stevedekorte
FWIW, I very much like the UI.

